# Young Rat or Mouse?



## bestpestboston (Aug 3, 2017)

Here's a good article on how to tell the difference but to me it looks to be a rat judging from the size and course looking fur. http://bestpestcontrolboston.com/mouse-rat-exterminator-boston/

Nasty little pests they are...Good luck :/


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

To me it looks like a rat. But it is always better to be sure and thus, I would rather suggest you to look at the article that I have mentioned below - http://www.westernexterminator.com/rodents/rats-vs-mice/

I hope this will help you to differentiate it and choose the best way to get rid of them without affecting their lives.


----------



## janecat2 (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone want to take a guess if this is a baby rat or a mouse?

The pointed face makes me think baby roof rat. 
The ears make me think mouse 
The NYC aspect makes me think baby Norway rat. 
THe feces looks like small 1/4 inch pointed pellets.


----------

